# Another crazy cat lady to join the bunch...



## Vala Faye (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi 

First off, I gotto say you guys have some interesting emoticons in this place. :catmilk
Alright, so I'm Vala, and currently owned by 6 cats and 1 temp. When I say 'crazy cat lady', I mean it. 

I've had cats pretty much my entire life, safe for 2 years and I literally went nuts. Then I volunteered in a shelter, brought home 3 kitties, started working at an animal hospital and brought home another 5 or 6, most of which I rehomed, but somehow, I ended up with 6 cats. Not what I had planned, but it works brilliantly..after much reading, restructuring and coaching. 

Somewhere between the time that I got my 3d cat who promptly decided to pester my 1st, rather neurotic, kitty and the time that I got three kittens who were about to die from severe Feline Influenza at home, I started studying Cat Behavioral therapy, as my 1st cat was peeing on my bed and couch and I didn't wanna return her to the shelter. 

After that, I was hooked. I sorted out my cat colony and went with my boss to classes and followed a Cat behavioral course for over two years to find out what makes our furry felines tick. And I learned how to appreciate them even more.

So, and now I'm here, as, I talk *wayyy* too much about cats for my friends to keep up. I figured it was time to harass some people who are as mad about the furry creatures as I am.

Consider yourself forewarned :blackcat

-Vala-


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Hellooo -- welcome to the world of crazy cat ppl --


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome! We all have crazy cats. ;-)


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't worry, you're in good company of crazy cat people! Talk away.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Vala and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Vala Faye (Mar 24, 2011)

Introducing my Cat Colony:









Luna, the demonesque and curvaceous beauty (aka Lulu)









Princess, the matriarch and all around diva (aka Prin-prin)









Arwen, the cute 'n fluffy one (aka the spoiled brat known as Wen-Wen)









Falcor, our white knight in shining armor (aka Falkie)









The Kitten Counsel Gathering









Playtime!! Toys galore! 









My fierce huntress, Trinity (aka Trini)









My feral forest nymph, Faith (aka Fey-Fey)


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome! Lovely cats, and don't worry most of us "talk" too much


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome and thanks for sharing your cat pics, they are lovely and look well cared for.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome! You'll fit in great here with us crazies.  All of your kitties are beautiful.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Falcor is so pretty! Great names as well.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You will like it here. There are a lot of cool people with great stories.


----------



## Vala Faye (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes, I do think I'll like it here 

Oh, I forgot to introduce my Temporary Kitty, Lilith:


































She belonged to friends of mine but is currently still looking for a new home. She's an Eastern Shorthair mix of 2 years old. Absolutely adorable as well as playful. She and Arwen get on great 

So..if you have any friends near Belgium who still are looking for an awesome little Diva kitty, lemme know!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're all lovely, although my particular favorites are Trinity and Faith!

And P.S.: I love both of those names too.


----------

